# Jídelní třída



## parolearruffate

Ahoj,
chtěla bych vědět jestli vyraz - jídelní třída - zní normální nebo je trochu neobvyklý. 
Týká se o dětském domově. V té jídelně děti se taky učí, z toho asi -jídelní třída -. Normálně by se to řeklo jenom jídelna, vid? 
Děkuju moc


----------



## winpoj

V životě jsem tohle spojení neslyšel.
Nezní normálně.
Ale když se týká dětského domova, nemohu si být jist, neboť mě vychovávala matinka.


----------



## Jana337

První, co mne napadlo, když jsem tuto otázku uviděla, byly vlaky s jídelním vozem.  Ani já jsem to v životě neviděla.


----------



## kusurija

..ani já jsem zkušenosti s Dětským domovem a podobnými instancemi neměl, proto jsem nic podobného taky neslyšel. To ale neznamená, že něco podobného určitě není. Jen se tu asi sešli všichni ze slušných rodin... Ta souvislost se železniční tematikou mne taky při prvním pohledu napadla. Takže mám štěstí, že jsem hned zahorka neodpověděl, aspoň jsem se nezesměšnil.
Nevím, zda máte šanci se dočkat odpovědi od "zkušenějších", snad to někdo ještě někdy vyčmuchá...


----------



## parolearruffate

Tak myslím, že tam v domově jmenovali ten pokoj jídelní třída, protože šli tam jíst i se učit. Důležite pro mě je, že to zní neobvyklý i česky.
Děkuju!


----------

